# 5 Minutes With: Lyoto Machida



## Negative1 (Feb 4, 2007)

> Taken from FIGHT! Magazine, January, 2009.
> 
> *How did you get started in MMA?*
> 
> ...


I printed this myself out of FIGHT! magazine. It was a really kool interview and it makes me like Machida a bit more. 

I like how he eats at the same place The Dude does. And Lyoto is terribly wrong in one of his statements....Ryu is not the best on SFII....Sagat is! :laugh:


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Lyoto sounds like a cool dude. Also, I am no longer ashamed to say I have the Jackson 5 in the disc changer in my car. :confused05:


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

yea son Bob Marley!
he seems like a cool dude. i wish he was as aggressive as Ryu tho LOL


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

Awesome interview:

I love this quote:


> *What's the best movie of all time?*
> 
> I'll pass this to Fabiola. (Fabiola) His favorite is Flashdance. (Lyoto jumps back in) It's The Matrix because Neo is like me....you can't touch him.


Haha he seems like a funny guy, never would have thought.


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

me 2 . when he speaks english he sounds like a ******* c3po


----------



## Negative1 (Feb 4, 2007)

I like how he states that Neo is like _him_, meaning, Neo based his character around Lyoto and not the other way around.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

So I could only find a tiny picture of Fabiola Machida, but she looks ffffiiiinnnneeee. (As far as I can tell.)


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Negative1 said:


> I printed this myself out of FIGHT! magazine. It was a really kool interview and it makes me like Machida a bit more.
> 
> I like how he eats at the same place The Dude does. And Lyoto is terribly wrong in one of his statements....Ryu is not the best on SFII....Sagat is! :laugh:


The hell you talkin bout?!?! Ryu IS the best. Sagat is like.. 4th best!

#1 ranked Street Fighter champion of the world: Ryu
#2 Ken
#3 Balrog (If you learn how to use him, he's freakishly good)
#4 Sagat.


----------



## Hammer_Lock (Dec 8, 2008)

> If you could be any superhero, who would you be and why?
> 
> He may not be a superhero but I'd be Ryu because he is the best on Street Fighter II.


WAR MACHIDA!!!


----------



## Vikingpride (Jan 20, 2008)

CornbreadBB said:


> So I could only find a tiny picture of Fabiola Machida, but she looks ffffiiiinnnneeee. (As far as I can tell.)


Yeah can't see to much of her face in the pic, but her body looks bangin. 

O and no i would not hit it because i value my life.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Vikingpride said:


> Yeah can't see to much of her face in the pic, but her body looks bangin.
> 
> O and no i would not hit it because i value my life.


I'd hit it! Then when Machida came to kick my ass, I'd throw jabs at him and backoff, inching my way home until I locked the door. I wouldn't get touched, and I could say I did the wife of a UFC fighter!

Win Win!


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

that bastard is growing on me :thumb02:


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Props to him for the SFII reference lol


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Sagat's definitely the best fighter on SF.


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

> After a fight, I love to go and get a 4x4 burger at In And Out


Oh damn, Lyoto knows how to eat.


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

War Machida. He will be champ this year as long as the UFC gives him a chance, just like he says.


----------



## GodlyMoose (May 20, 2007)




----------



## SpecC (Nov 18, 2007)

GodlyMoose said:


>


Hadouken, mofucka. 

War Machida


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Spoken812 said:


> The hell you talkin bout?!?! Ryu IS the best. Sagat is like.. 4th best!
> 
> #1 ranked Street Fighter champion of the world: Ryu
> #2 Ken
> ...


1. Akuma
2. Akuma
3. Ryu
4. Chun Li


----------



## Gee (Oct 21, 2007)

Machida is a cool guy and I agree:

#1 - Ryu

The original and best. Akuma is a Ryu rip off!


----------



## Uchaaa (Apr 22, 2007)

What do you say when you hear people call your fighting style "boring"?

My style is Shatokan Karate, which is all about timing and distance. Most people don't understand it but I will open their eyes. They will see that it will be necessary to know in the future of MMA.

Thats a big statement. It basicly means that in the future you cant win without karate, or am I reading it wrong.


----------



## T.Bone (Oct 15, 2008)

Uchaaa said:


> What do you say when you hear people call your fighting style "boring"?
> 
> My style is Shatokan Karate, which is all about timing and distance. Most people don't understand it but I will open their eyes. They will see that it will be necessary to know in the future of MMA.
> 
> Thats a big statement. It basicly means that in the future you cant win without karate, or am I reading it wrong.


I don't think he means every-one will need to learn karate to win in mma, I just think he means the elusive/counter style will play a much bigger part in mma in the future. Lyoto is the man.


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

Spoken812 said:


> The hell you talkin bout?!?! Ryu IS the best. Sagat is like.. 4th best!
> 
> #1 ranked Street Fighter champion of the world: Ryu
> #2 Ken
> ...


sagat is the shit in sf 4 and he uses muay thai lol ruy is overrated


----------



## XitUp (Jan 11, 2007)

CornbreadBB said:


> Lyoto sounds like a cool dude. Also, I am no longer ashamed to say I have the Jackson 5 in the disc changer in my car. :confused05:


Never, ever be ashamed of liking the Jackson 5.



GodlyMoose said:


>


lol, rep coming your way


----------



## joppp (Apr 21, 2007)

Machida really opened up in this interview! I really respect him even more as a person now than before. And I've always respected him as a person; he seems so freakin composed during his fights!

Also, he's a pretty funny guy!


----------



## Hammer_Lock (Dec 8, 2008)

Uchaaa said:


> What do you say when you hear people call your fighting style "boring"?
> 
> My style is Shatokan Karate, which is all about timing and distance. Most people don't understand it but I will open their eyes. They will see that it will be necessary to know in the future of MMA.
> 
> Thats a big statement. It basicly means that in the future you cant win without karate, or am I reading it wrong.


I think what he's saying is that he will be big in the world of MMA one day.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

xeberus said:


> that bastard is growing on me :thumb02:


Me too :sad02:a I'm thinking that maybe he should beat Silva now :confused05:

I still want my boy Rashad to destroy him though. Sorry Machida, I like you a bit more after that interview but you can't be champion this year, mate.


----------



## palmerboy (Oct 23, 2008)

Ken is actually the best character in the street fighter series. His dragon punch is second to none


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

GodlyMoose said:


>


damn, i was just gunna post pic too lol.

I have had it on my computer for ages and thought this would be the perfect time to show it. Its a pretty cool pic.


----------



## BloodJunkie (Jun 18, 2007)

Uchaaa said:


> What do you say when you hear people call your fighting style "boring"?
> 
> My style is Shatokan Karate, which is all about timing and distance. Most people don't understand it but I will open their eyes. They will see that it will be necessary to know in the future of MMA.
> 
> Thats a big statement. It basicly means that in the future you cant win without karate, or am I reading it wrong.


Yeah, thats is a bold statement. I think he's overating the necessity of Karate in MMA. 



T.Bone said:


> I don't think he means every-one will need to learn karate to win in mma, I just think he means the elusive/counter style will play a much bigger part in mma in the future. Lyoto is the man.





Hammer_Lock said:


> I think what he's saying is that he will be big in the world of MMA one day.


You guys are crazy. The answer wasn't a trick and he spelled it out pretty clearly. It wasn't a deep and profound answer that needed reading between the lines. He says that Shotokan Karate will be a necessity in the future of MMA.

I guess if that is true MMA is going to be as boring as boxing soon.


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

Good interview, Lyoto does sound like a smart person, I definitely think that he's on the same level of mental game as Fedor Emelianenko, Anderson Silva and Randy Couture, and I see him beating Thiago Silva, then the champion in order to get the belt, after that, it will be a long running as a champ.


----------



## wisemanrax (Oct 10, 2008)

He is saying that you will need to incorporate elements of karate in addition to what you already know with other styles...You know...this being MIXED Martial Arts and all.


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

plazzman said:


> 1. Akuma
> 2. Akuma
> 3. Ryu
> 4. Chun Li


No love for Dhalsim.


----------



## Negative1 (Feb 4, 2007)

lol This is going to turn into a huge arguement about Street Fighter.

Ryu and Ken are for beginners. There, I said it. Sagat, Guile, and Blanka are for advanced players.

Sagat's reach and power cripple Ryu's and not to mention the upper and lower Tiger shots. The uppercut? Dont even go there. The range and speed the Tiger Knee is at makes it much more effective than the Hurricane kicks are.

If Lyoto is Ryu then Anderson is Black Sagat. :laugh:


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Nonono, I got the highest score at the diner for a couple of years running being Sagat and getting dudes in the corner and just throwing high kicks. But you are right about Ryu and Ken, they had the easy down back and down front moves. I could never figure out Zangeif though, dude was an USSR asshole.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

I totally forgot about Zangief, definitely my favourite behind Akuma. Now that dude is an advanced level player.


----------



## T.Bone (Oct 15, 2008)

BloodJunkie said:


> Yeah, thats is a bold statement. I think he's overating the necessity of Karate in MMA.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do believe that karate (if machida has a lot of success) will become a more widely learned discipline in mma, just like muay thai and bjj. I mean mma is about evolving a fighters game in every aspect and if karate can add a new dimension to your defensive game, why wouldn't they? Will it become as much of a necessity as bjj, wrestling, muay thai? Who knows, but I think it could make for some really interesting fights.


----------



## BazDaManUk (May 27, 2007)

I don't think Karate will be as successful as other forms of martial arts simply because it isn't as appealing or ferocious as Muay Thai/Kickboxing etc. therefore in general fighters will study those style's instead. Also Machida's style is not for everyone, it requires mental strength and a lot of patience, as the gap for success is smaller you need make the most of every opportunity and not every one can learn that.


----------



## out 4 the count (Oct 13, 2008)

BloodJunkie said:


> Yeah, thats is a bold statement. I think he's overating the necessity of Karate in MMA.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's saying because of how successful he hopes to be everybody will want to emulate him and add it to their arsenal of MMA disciplines, and that he hopes it will be another skill like bjj etc that people pretty much have to learn.

So yeh, he kind of is saying it will be a necessity but only because of how powerfully he hopes to demonstrate it. And if he fails to lose you can't really argue with that.


----------

